# [risolto] DISPLAYMANAGER e baselayout 1.12.6

## .:deadhead:.

Ho aggiornato di recente a baselayout-1.12.6.

Questa nuova versione ha modificato tra l'altro la gestione di xdm... 

Ed infatti in /etc/rc.conf è scomparsa la variabile DISPLAYMANAGER che nel mio caso era settata a kdm (sono utente kde)

```
# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts are smart enough to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enlightenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if ~/.xsession exists, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (look in /etc/X11/Sessions/)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

XSESSION="kde-3.5"

```

In linea teorica una volta modificato XSESSION secondo il proprio sistema tutto dovrebbe andare...

Da bravo utente sotto /etc/X11/Sessions ho

```

1,0K -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   41 22 ago 16:02 kde-3.5*

3,0K -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2,2K  3 nov 09:51 Xsession*
```

non ho toccato nulla rispetto a prima dell'update.

Eppure... Prima partiva, adesso lo start del servizio xdm si blocca inquanto cerca il file /usr/bin/xdm che non esiste . L'unica soluzione che ho trovato al momento è stata emerge xdm ... Ma io rivoglio kdm! 

Qualcuno ha avuto esperienze simili o ha una soluzione?

----------

## lucapost

la butto li, premetto che non uso xdm (....startx!)

Non è che c'è un'opzione in /etc/conf.d/xdm dove settare kdm?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

infatti ora si setta da quel file

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Come perdersi in un bicchier d'acqua!   :Embarassed: 

effettivamente /etc/rc.conf non riporta + tale variabile perchè il luogo adatto dove metterla è /etc/conf.d/xdm 

Ora tutto va!

----------

## lucapost

[OT]

@.:deadhead:.

  non è che sei un ingegnere?   :Laughing: 

[/OT]

----------

## comio

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> @.:deadhead:.
> 
>   non è che sei un ingeniere?  
> ...

 why? :S

spremo una arancia in favore degli ing e nella loro abilità nel trovare soluzioni a problemi che nessuno ha.

(faccio parte della categoria).

ciao

----------

## mrfree

Volevo solo segnalare che nel nuovo baselayout (sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6) la variabile DISPLAYMANAGER viene settata in /etc/conf.d/xdm invece che /etc/rc.conf (da dove è stata quindi rimossa)

----------

## Kernel78

Quindi come ogni volta in cui viene segnalato di farlo bisogna usare etc-update (o analoghi) e come sempre bisogna farlo con attenzione ?

Cosa c'è di nuovo rispetto a tutte le altre modifiche ?

----------

## thewally

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Volevo solo segnalare che nel nuovo baselayout (sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6) la variabile DISPLAYMANAGER viene settata in /etc/conf.d/xdm invece che /etc/rc.conf (da dove è stata quindi rimossa)

 

Si...

ma, soprattutto, occhio a questa riga  :Wink:  :

```
# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.
```

----------

## lavish

Ho fatto il merge della discussione aperta da mrfree con questa. Notare che ho fatto anche un merge del titolo del thread  :Razz: 

----------

## ercoppa

Ecco perchè! Io nn trovavo più in rc.conf la riga DISPLAYMANAGER, così l'ho aggiunta io, ma mi ricordovo che di default c'èra. Va bene ora la metto nel file di conf di xdm, sicuramente così è più logico.

 :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

Scusate ma sono l'unico ad aver l'abitudine di prestare attenzione all'output di etc-update ?

----------

## bandreabis

Sta volta me ne sono accorto!  :Laughing:  E' una specie di miracolo...

Sarà perchè non sono ingegnere?...  :Laughing: 

PS: gli ingegneri mi scusino.... volevo solo scherzare con comio e lucapost.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusate ma sono l'unico ad aver l'abitudine di prestare attenzione all'output di etc-update ?

 

No, ogni tanto ci faccio caso anche io....  :Cool: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusate ma sono l'unico ad aver l'abitudine di prestare attenzione all'output di etc-update ?

 

siamo in 3   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

il "problema"  è che questa volta non c'era scritto da nessuna parte che il luogo corretto per tale variabile era sotto /etc/conf.d

Son molto attento a questo genere di mutamenti , specie nel file di conf... Forse 2 righe a fine update del baselayout non mi avrebbero fatto schifo, anche perchè di default è settato xdm, MA se xdm non c'è da errore. Io tutto sommato se non mi parte X non mi spavento, ma un utente meno smaliziato?

forse ci vorrebbe un mex SIA a fine dell'emerge del baselayout SIA tra i commenti al file d rc.conf

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Sarà perchè non sono ingegnere?

 

e allora... basta con queste facili battute...  :Very Happy: 

sì, sì... scherzano, ma vorrei vedere dove sarebbero senza ingegneri  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> il "problema"  è che questa volta non c'era scritto da nessuna parte che il luogo corretto per tale variabile era sotto /etc/conf.d
> 
> Son molto attento a questo genere di mutamenti , specie nel file di conf... Forse 2 righe a fine update del baselayout non mi avrebbero fatto schifo, anche perchè di default è settato xdm, MA se xdm non c'è da errore. Io tutto sommato se non mi parte X non mi spavento, ma un utente meno smaliziato?
> 
> forse ci vorrebbe un mex SIA a fine dell'emerge del baselayout SIA tra i commenti al file d rc.conf

 

 */etc/conf.d/xdm wrote:*   

> # What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]
> 
> # NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.
> 
> DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"

 

Questo è quanto viene aggiunto a questo file, basta leggere ...

Due righe in più a fine update sarebbero state cmq ignorate da utenti "meno smaliziati" ...

Potrebbe essere l'occasione per tutti gli utenti meno smaliziati di divenire più consapevoli  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ok , ma il problema è che fino ad ora il file rc.conf era destinato a contenerle, quindi SE mi elimini i riferimenti da lì, devi scrivermi che ora devo usare /etc/conf.d/xdm non è che me lo sogno. E cmq non è vero quanto è scritto in xdm.conf  : se si lascia la variabile in rc.conf questa viene ignorata.

Non sto a citare alcuna doc inquanto son tutte da aggiornare ed ovviamente puntano al vecchio modo.

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ok , ma il problema è che fino ad ora il file rc.conf era destinato a contenerle, quindi SE mi elimini i riferimenti da lì, devi scrivermi che ora devo usare /etc/conf.d/xdm non è che me lo sogno.

 

D'altro canto, se lasciassero in rc.conf tutte le variabili che hanno tolto a quest'ora sarebbe lungo come l'emerge.log (e tutti a lamentarsi per 'sto file lunghissimo)

Se lo lasciano solo per qualche mese.... chi non aggiorna per qualche mese avrebbe comunque il tuo problema e si lamenterebbe (perché non un mese in più?).

Insomma, qualcuno che si lamenta ci sarebbe sempre!

----------

## lucapost

Nulla di personale contro di te deadhead. Non potrei, non ti conosco.

Ho fatto domande molto più stupide della tua. Comunque....

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ok , ma il problema è che fino ad ora il file rc.conf era destinato a contenerle, quindi SE mi elimini i riferimenti da lì, devi scrivermi che ora devo usare /etc/conf.d/xdm non è che me lo sogno.

 

Perdonatemi, ma questo è proprio un discorso da ingegnere!!!    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Signori, un minimo di elasticità mentale!   :Cool: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

uhm... oggi è venerdì, ma non credi di spiegarmi male. A me sta benissimo che l'abbiano defenestrata da rc.conf ma bastava una cacchio di riga in rc.conf in cui c'è scritto: "hey johnny guarda che ora la var DISPLAYMANAGER la setti in /etc/conf.d/xdm" chiedo troppo?  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Si una riga di info o meglio di warning non avrebbe ucciso nessuno...

----------

## mrfree

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Si una riga di info o meglio di warning non avrebbe ucciso nessuno...

 

Anzi...  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ho fatto il merge della discussione aperta da mrfree con questa. Notare che ho fatto anche un merge del titolo del thread 

 

notevole lol  :Very Happy: 

----------

